# Trying to convert a standard movie to 3gpp2



## Whiteboy222 (Apr 22, 2006)

Ok so heres the deal... i have a video on my computer and i really want to put it on my phone. I have a 1gb mini sd card that goes into my lg vx8100 and i want to put this video on it but i know that i before it will play on my phone i need to convert it into 3gpp2 format. Does anyone know of a program or a way i could posibly do this. if you did your help would be much appreciated. Thanks...


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

You can get a sound file converter. Check out this website and see if it helps. http://www.3gp.com/ It dislays lots off software that can convert a sound or video file to 3gpp2 format.


----------

